# Ascaso I Steel Mini



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

I have an Ascaso grinder which I picked up for £70 brand new - looks pretty much like: https://goo.gl/images/R7vLVk

The grinder works OK but I'm finding it difficult to get the timer to produce a consistent volume of dose due to clumping - I only use the machine a couple of times a day and I often get clumps from the previous grind.

Of course I can set the timer to min or grind into a separate container before loading the portafilter - or maybe its the coffee or grind setting.

Any ideas - its not a major problem


----------

